# Servlet Java et base de donnes



## kolbek (12 Mars 2007)

Bonjour,

J'aimerai tester des servlet qui se connectent à une base de donnée.

J'ai Office MAC, est il possible de se connecter a une base de Donnée Excel sous MAC ? Si oui comment ?

Sinon que puis-je utiliser comme base de donnée sur mon MAC ?

(je veux pas un truc payant, c'est juste pour faire des test )

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Zeusviper (12 Mars 2007)

Salut!

d&#233;j&#224;, c'est quelque peu insultant pour les bases de donn&#233;es de les associer &#224; excel... 

mais sinon, si c'est simplement pour de l&#233;ger tests (connexion, peu d'entr&#233;es,..) hsql db est tr&#233;s pratique. fourni avec "gros" serveurs, sinon tu peux facilement l'ajouter pour tomcat.

sinon le plus simple est &#224; mon avis d'installer un chti mysql g&#233;r&#233; via MAMP.

Bon courage! 
++


PS : oui via MAMP on fait difficilement plus simple &#224; configurer!


----------



## kolbek (12 Mars 2007)

Ou&#233; MySQL ca m'a l'aire bien, c'est facile a configurer ?


----------



## OlivierL (12 Mars 2007)

Je dirai même que c'est trivial !
Concernant l'accès à un SGBD par du code Java, le problème c'est pas le SGBD lui-même mais les drivers.
Bon en l'occurrence, le driver JDBC mySQL sous MacOS marche bien.
Il existe d'autres SGBD gratos que mySQL, y compris écrits en Java, mais ca change rien au final...


----------

